# Wedding Set



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 3, 2011)

100mm f/2.8 with 25mm extension tube 12 images stacked.









I should clone out the glare in the bottom inside shanks.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 3, 2011)

Meh...

There is no contrast...  The whole scene is very gray...  Focus looks nice, but that on it's own isn't enough...


Sorry, but I expected better from you...  Very nice ring though - I assume you made it?  The photo is just too bland for me.

I'm not trying to be a dick, but this does not look like a good B&W conversion...  I wonder if color might be better...?  Either way - this doesn't work for me.  It's very flat...




edit
Just my honest opinion.  I hope you appreciate that, honesty.  I know that I may be the only one that feels the way I do, but I thought I should at least tell you how I feel without sugar coating it...  I hope you understand...  I won't apologize, because that is how I really feel - but I do understand that it's just my opinion and I may be the only one who feels that way ... but - it is what it is...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 3, 2011)

I know you are not being a dick. It is the color version though.
Don't you think if I push the contrast, it will blow the highlights too far?


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 3, 2011)

The highlights look just about perfect where they are (yes, more would be too much) - it's the bottom half of the scale that seems to be lacking...

This is color?  Very strange...   


I just think you need to bump the contrast a little...  Everything else looks pretty good.  It's just ... flat.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 3, 2011)

You want the background darker.
It's color. White gold rings, rhodium plated (extra white). I did pull the yellows down about 15%, that's it.Tthe diamonds just have no fire.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 3, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> You want the background darker.


 Exactly.  And *maybe* (depends on how it looks) a boost to the midtones.


edit
But that's just how *I* would do it - in no way is that the only way...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 3, 2011)

I like opinions. If you find the thread titled Blue, in the section, I think you would say that image really pops, and in comparison, I think you are right. My biased mind thinks this one looks good, but yes it could be better. So, thanks Jeepin'Josh!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/commercial-product-photography/233910-blue.html


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 4, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong.. but I thought the purpose of stacking images so that you dont see any blur on the subject?  I dont know because I have never done one.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 4, 2011)

I've never done it either, and just wanted to give it a try to see how it worked. I would say it is a tool to use how you wish.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 4, 2011)

dont you think it will look better if everything was in focus?  What do you think?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 4, 2011)

I like having the shanks blurred. My goal isn't "standard" product shots. Just my preference.


----------

